# Dave Kaboom's Winning Streak



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

For those of you that like these, Gander Mountain in Saginaw has them on sale. I haven't bought any yet, but I will tonight. They are on sale for $3.79. They had a pretty good variety of colors also.

Mike


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

MK.

WOW.....That's cheap. At $3.79 you better buy all you can. That price is the lowest you will find anywhere, believe me. Are you sure they are Ka'Boom Winning Streaks?


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, they are Dave's Kaboom Winning Streak. I just opened a few, and they do have the metal lip that the old Hot'n'Tots used to have. The ones with the red lip did not seem to be on sale, but they did have a good variety of colors. Here are the one's I picked up, but there were others.

Met. Purple/Chrt/Speck
PurpleScale
Wild Grape
Met. Green/Chart/Speck
Chart/Magenta/Ob/Squig
Purple Hot Tiger
ChartFl.Red H-Bone
Met.Purple/BlkStripe/RedLip ---- NOT ON SALE

If you wanns see what they look like check out Dave's Page.

http://daveslures.com/daveslurescolorchart.html

Mike


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yeah, i went to gander today, the utica store had them in a bin just as you walk into the store, 3.79.

steve


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Well.

I tell you guys something. This deal has to very big things going for it. One, the obvious great price. These same lures WILL go for just over $5.00 in virtually every store come this summer, guaranteed.

And two, they simply work. I started using Winning Streaks last summer on the Bay and liked just about everything about them, including their fish catching ability. They are what I would say is the perfect size for Saginaw Bay fish. As they combine both the diving and attracting elements that both the Rattle Tot and Hot-N-Tot had in the popular product that Dave's dad Bill Storm made famous during the late 70's.

Still a little puzzled why Gander would put them out and priced them like they were unpopular lures or going out of business or something.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

There hot and tots


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Capp.

Even though I have not personally seen the sale items talked about at Gander. I'm thinking they are not Hot-N-Tot's but indeed Ka'Boom Winning Streaks. A lot of people cannot tell the difference (including myself) when looking at the two side by side at a distance. But the box they come in would clairfy that fact quit well I'm thinking.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

David storm sold Storm lures sold out to rapala, that is why the tot changed to plastic lip. David storm knew his lures were productive and decided to bring them back. He also knew that you could not fine tune the plastic lips like the metal ones. Now they are not the original paint patterns because they are ownership of the new company. He brought back the original tot with new paint patterns. And the kabooms were born.


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Andy.

Please, take no offense here. I've been working with Storm lures since the mid 1980's. I was on there writers list for almost 15 years when I guided out of my drift boat on Michigans West side rivers. I still to this day have a working relationship with Dave Storm under his new product line of Ka'Boom lures. 

Bill Storm, Daves father sold the Storm line to Normark/Rapala not Dave himself. The plastic billed tot's were Rapalas idea after the buy-out and failed miserably in the market place. They have since brought back a knock off of the originals, with the quality still suffering from being produced in China.

Dave started and is molding a brand new design not totally unlike the old style tot's but indeed different. I like to call them the child that Mr. Rattle Tot and Mrs. Hot-N-Tot would have had if they had married and had a baby. 

And this baby is called Winning Streak.


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

Capt. Dan, do you know if Kaboom is going to bring out a Nitro Shiner in the Deep Junior size? Thanks


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

To late fishbomb, they already have. Or at least the ones I recently got are the same size. They are almost a exact look-a-like. They just have a little flatter body shaped versus the T-Stick jr. Trust me when I say, you'll love the new Nitro's.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

What about the PRODUCERS. They have the metal lip. And look the same. Do they work good or do any good??


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Bonz880.

I'll be perfectly honest with you. I absolutley loved the loooks, colors, and design of the producers when they first came out. Didn't care for the VMC hooks they sported but thought they were a decent crankbait. I just personally can't seem to catch anything on them. And I've had friends and marina neighbors who can, but only during certain times. 

That little (searching kick) that the old Tot's in every version had, kicked butt then and still kicks butt today on the Bay. And Dave has found a way to keep that little kick in the new Ka'Boom lures.

And by the way, you guys missed a very nice sports show in Freeland. And talk about deals. Gander was selling Daiwa LC 17's, 27's and 47's for $39.99/your choice. That's $40.00 off on the 47's alone.

Also got a chance to meet Dan from DZ and see his work. VERY NICE.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Does he make the kaboom lures in only one size. And in my precision trolling book do you know if the kabooms are on the same "dive curve" with the hot 'n tots??or the producers??


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Right now the Winning Streaks are just one size. They are called 1/4 ounce, but are between the size of a Rattle Tot and Hot-N-Tot. The Nitro's (I believe) will come in 2 sizes similar to the old Thunderstick and T-Stick Jr. versions.

Heres the Winning Streak colors and a picture of yours truly today at the show.


----------



## Rev Doyle Israel (Feb 26, 2001)

Gander is selling the 47s right now for $49.99.........

Walleye REv.................


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Maybe in the stores, but they were $39.99 at the Freeland Expo today. And I've seen them as high as $79.00 lately everywhere else. And these were the LC's.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

What are you talking about??


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

They are talking about Diawa Line Counter reels.....


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ohhh. I see said the blind man.


----------

